# atmosfx media player



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Micca Speck! It's what many of us here swear by, I have 4........

https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Full-HD-Portable-Digital-Player/dp/B008NO9RRM

If you need a HDMI to VGA converter for most older projectors, I've had great success with the Belkin ones which include an audio jack- https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-HDMI-VGA-Projector-Adapter/dp/B00E98QMSI


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

can i also use this for a digital download to put on to my projector and use as display for halloween? i want to ge tthe atmosfearfx ghostly apparitions digital download.will this work with this or do i need sd card? electronically clueless. thanks


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

lauraloo222 said:


> can i also use this for a digital download to put on to my projector and use as display for halloween? i want to ge tthe atmosfearfx ghostly apparitions digital download.will this work with this or do i need sd card? electronically clueless. thanks


Buy the digital downloads and then you can copy just the specific ones you want to project onto your own SD card. SD cards can be purchased at target, walmart, best buy etc..... basically anywhere they sell digital cameras they will have SD cards, they are pretty cheap. The Micca speck player has a HDMI out port and many newer projectors have HDMI inputs ports as well. There is also a composite cable which looks like a headphone cable on one end and a video out yellow cable and separate red/white audio cables. I use the Belkin HDMI to VGA adapter in my link above and my older projectors have the typical computer VGA input ports.


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

here is a really stupid question but here it goes anyway: is it possible to take my ghostly apparitions cd and somehow turn it into a digital download? Atmosfearfx is sooo expensive for their downloads!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> here is a really stupid question but here it goes anyway: is it possible to take my ghostly apparitions cd and somehow turn it into a digital download? Atmosfearfx is sooo expensive for their downloads!


You should just be able to rip the DVD like you would music CDs, unless they added some sort of protection. Most software for ripping has to be bought but there are some free ones. This link may help.http://lifehacker.com/380702/five-best-dvd-ripping-tools

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks but there is only one problem. i dont have a disk drive on my computer and it appears that would matter after reading. am i right?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> thanks but there is only one problem. i dont have a disk drive on my computer and it appears that would matter after reading. am i right?


Yes, but you can find external CD/DVD drives for around 20-30 dollars easily that connect to your computer through USB. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

ardeleon091 said:


> You should just be able to rip the DVD like you would music CDs, unless they added some sort of protection. Most software for ripping has to be bought but there are some free ones. This link may help.http://lifehacker.com/380702/five-best-dvd-ripping-tools
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I believe they have copy protection on their dvds. I just read that on their website when someone else asked a similar question


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> I believe they have copy protection on their dvds. I just read that on their website when someone else asked a similar question


Next idea then is to create an ISO. Which is like a virtual CD stored in your computer. I have used magicdisc (free) to create many ISOs before and if your OS is prior to Windows 8 you will need it to mount the ISO as this program also works as a virtual CD/DVD drive. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ej122763 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rich B said:


> Micca Speck! It's what many of us here swear by, I have 4........
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Micca
> Than...jector with a dead SD card port. Thanks again


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

ej122763 said:


> Rich B said:
> 
> 
> > Micca Speck! It's what many of us here swear by, I have 4........
> ...


----------



## ej122763 (Sep 26, 2016)

Well Rich B after reading your reply I thought what the heck lets flip it upside down and see, so I did. It didn't want to go but I forced it and "Nothing". Still had a blue screen, so I flipped it back (Pin side down) and it started working. I guess something wasn't happy and shoving it in upside down adjusted something????
Anyway, Thanks again!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

ej122763 said:


> Well Rich B after reading your reply I thought what the heck lets flip it upside down and see, so I did. It didn't want to go but I forced it and "Nothing". Still had a blue screen, so I flipped it back (Pin side down) and it started working. I guess something wasn't happy and shoving it in upside down adjusted something????
> Anyway, Thanks again!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA glad I could help!!!


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> I believe they have copy protection on their dvds. I just read that on their website when someone else asked a similar question


Not to hijack the thread, but does that mean I can't rip all 3 of my AtmosFearFX dvds onto one thumb drive?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bump In The Night said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does that mean I can't rip all 3 of my AtmosFearFX dvds onto one thumb drive?


Won't know 100% till you try and rip it, if you can't try my other method of making an ISO posted earlier.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the media player I use. It has a VGA connector that is compatible with older projectors without the use of any adapters, as well as HDMI. It can be set to auto play and repeat. It has played every file I tried on it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1080P-HD-HD...626695?hash=item1e78bc5287:g:jDsAAOSw7NNT2sAb


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

i need an external hard drive not an optical drive, right? whats the difference or should i have both? thanks. can u recommend a link to a good one for cheap?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> i need an external hard drive not an optical drive, right? whats the difference or should i have both? thanks. can u recommend a link to a good one for cheap?


If your computer doesn't have a DVD drive then you need an external DVD drive like this. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...+dvd+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=31rLsXiZEfL&ref=plSrch

An external hard drive is just like a USB flash drive just bigger physically and usually in storage capacity. 

If you already have a USB flash drive that's big enough to hold the files I'd say maybe an 4+ GB then you shouldn't need an external hard drive. My files that I've edited have been around 2 GB.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

so this will work even if has a protective copyright (or whatever haha) like atmosfearfx dvds?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> so this will work even if has a protective copyright (or whatever haha) like atmosfearfx dvds?


There is no clear answer on that me and a friend bought ghostly apparitions from Craigslist and I have successfully created an ISO from the disc and he kept the disc. The newer ones could have added or have different protections. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162145523210


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

will this work?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162145523210


That's an external hard drive that you can use to store your video files on and take it from computer to computer. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

so whats the difference? sorry but this is all soooo complicated to me LOL


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

lauraloo222 said:


> so whats the difference? sorry but this is all soooo complicated to me LOL


Well first thing what computer are you using laptop? Desktop? Happen to know the model? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearmonger (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool! Is it triggerable with a switch mat or hand-held switch?


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

i have a laptop


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

oops sorry gateway touchscreen i5 core processor not sure what else to tell about it.


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/~TAAAOSwdzVXmwUV/s-l400.jpg


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

is this the same one someone showed me on amazon? thanks


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

javascript:;


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Lauraloo, I think the bottom line is that you would spend more on the external DVD player and the software needed to rip the DVD's into digital files and the learning curve is quite steep using that kind of software. I think at this point you should look at the digital downloads, you can buy a specific effect or scene you want for $10, you don't have to buy the entire disk full of digital files if you don't want to. The digital download files are a much higher quality and resolution file then the DVD files which is why they cost more.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Good advice from Rich B, especially for someone who isn't computer savvy.


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

i got a micca speak so i can buy dds but i feel that after adding up all the scenes i would want it would get expensive and i already have an atmos dvd i wanted to rip or its kinda a waste


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope you don't mind if I jump in and ask a question. Can you loop multiple scenes if you use a DVD player to connect to the projector or would I need to copy those specific files and put them on a thumb drive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Each scene on the DVD is a separate file, so it would be difficult to do from the purchased DVD. I have ripped the DVD's and created my own library of files, then created a "movie" of various files in the order I wanted and burned it back to a DVD to play as a loop all night. This was before the Digital Downloads were an option and since then I have used the download files and a Micca Speck which is much easier.


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok great thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

so since i now have a micca speck in order to use dds on my projector will i still require an sd card to play it? thanks


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

lauraloo222 said:


> so since i now have a micca speck in order to use dds on my projector will i still require an sd card to play it? thanks


Micca specks can use SD cards or USB memory sticks. Just copy the files in the order you want, sometimes I rename the files once they are on the card by adding a number in the front of the name i.e. 01, 02, -----10,11 etc just to force the order I want. Once you start playing use the repeat button to force the player to repeat all the files and it will run all night!


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

OK. How do i connect in order to download onto my computer. i attempted and doesn't seem to work


----------



## ej122763 (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.mediafire.com/view/sj81kwyxd9k9c75/AtmosFX_Digital_Downloads_Quick_Reference_Guide.pdf


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks but how do I actually connects everything like the HDMI can I connect it to a computer? My phone? Or does it have to be in a TV?


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

I attempted to connect with an HDMI to my laptop computer but I couldn't even get my menu to come up


----------



## rolldog (Oct 7, 2016)

I haven't read through all the pages in this thread yet, but I can tell you from experience that the downloads are way much better than the DVDs. All the DVDs are in SD quality, where the downloads are 1080p HD resolution, which makes a Huge difference. Plus, with their new projector, you can put the files directly on the SD card and completely bypass having to have a computer, Roku, DVD player, etc because apparently the projector, even though it's nothing I would use in my living room, is bright enough to use for these videos. It has built-in codecs, built-in speakers, etc, so the projector is all you need. 
Last year I took different scenes, put together my own video, burned it to a video file, and played it on my laptop on repeat. My laptop was hooked up to my projector via HDMI, so having thus thing should make things easier as far as setup, which is why I bought one. I haven't used it yet. It might be total garbage, but for $100, I'm willing to take the chance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog (Oct 7, 2016)

lauraloo22 said:


> I attempted to connect with an HDMI to my laptop computer but I couldn't even get my menu to come up


You have to setup your laptop for multi display mode. You can either extend the screens or clone the screens, but if you go to your display settings and enable it, it should work fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Oct 6, 2016)

You can always use a 3rd party media player box .... I currently use a sumvision cyclone


----------



## lauraloo22 (Aug 9, 2016)

It appears it has to be connected to a TV or a projector. Am I right? Is that why my laptop computer is not working to view it correctly? I feel so lost lol


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

i did that and still no menu showed up and i noticed that the little light on the micca remote control doesn't even go on. i am starting to wonder if my remote doesnt work. can i even do this from a laptop? or do i require a tv or projector to do this? thanks


----------



## Rabbit101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes I believe they are copy protected.....but I use DVDFab and RIP it to the hard disk then you can pick which scenes you want to a USB flash drive.
DVDFab has a trial you can use (Not sure if the trial has limitations though)


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura,
I'm trying to figure out what your dilemma is. You basically have atmosfear dvds you want converted to media files. You also have a computer, a roku player, and a projector.

The roku player is a media player but you have to have this app to allow playing of media files

Roku Media Player
https://support.roku.com/article/20...ayer-playing-your-personal-videos-music-photo

You dvds are converted into mp4 media files via your computer using handbrake and Live DVD Css

http://lifehacker.com/5888078/vlc-20-breaks-handbrake-dvd-ripping-heres-how-to-fix-it

Once complete and transformed, save the files onto a usb drive and connect to your roku. Connect the roku to the projector and you're good to go. 

If your projector already has a sd card or usb drive input, connect the usb drive (or save onto a sd card) and play the projector with no other connections.

Hope that helps

Victor


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

ok i hooked it to the tv and it all showed up right. so it appears to be the remote that it comes with. it is deader than a door nail. so i asked for a partial refund and ordered the same exact remote for a good deal somewhere else. so lets hope it works this time. wish me luck. thanks​


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

here is the problem; I know nothing and this is all so overwhelming to me LOL. but i do have a roku but ended up getting a Micca speck g2 which could have worked accurately but of course the remote it came with didn't work. so i guess i should just throw in the towel and give up... but that aint in me


----------



## bnb0627 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't feel bad I feel just as overwhelmed as you! This is my first time attempting to use Atmosfearfx and a projector. First I foolishly purchased a projector without knowing anything about throw distance. Turned out I needed a short throw projector since I only had 5 feet from my window to place the projector. So had to purchase another projector. Next, I tried to follow all of the advice on here regarding ripping the DVD. But all of the advice on here and on YouTube on how to use dvdfab decryptor, etc didn't match when I tried to duplicate it on my laptop (which is new and I hate windows 10, but anyway lol) .Luckily I have a friend who's husband can do it for me. I had planned to use an old DVD player I had to connect the projector to, however, I couldn't find the remote that is needed to play and loop DVD. So now the decision to buy either a DVD player or micca speck. Since this is my first year doing this I decided to go the DVD player route because I have no use for a micca speck other than for this project. Perhaps when I am a little more experienced or upgrade projectors I will purchase one. I nearly lost it when I turned on both projectors and the images were upside down. Thanks to google it was an easy fix but for a moment I thought I had purchased 2 bad projectors off eBay rofl. Hang in there we will figure it out!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraloo222 (Sep 29, 2016)

ok i FINally got remote to work. It always helps when you put the batteries in the right way haha- i kid u not. my eyesights not so good these days. (that makes me feel a little better) but now i have to figure out how to download it off of my computer onto the micca speck. yikes! i swear this keeps just getting harder and harder. anyone know how to do this? thanks


----------

